# Need sponsors for my R-34



## Mad_maks (May 29, 2003)

I need a twin plate clutch for my BNR-34 V spec II 2001. Recommendation please, any sponsors?

www.cardomain.com/id/mad_maks


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Man you can afford to buy a R34 then you ask to get a FREE Clutch?

AND is that really your GTR?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

man those pictures are so dark you cant really notice a lot of stuff


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah i'll sponsor you.
we're called "Jealous Racing"

here's a dollar 

Seriously though/ just call Motorex (310-523-2233) and ask them what they recomend. It really depends on what type of driving you do with the car and what future mods you might have in the mix.

or call my boy Sean Morris at RB Motoring out in SoCal
626-961-9213
they might be interested in some sponsorship!

www.streetlegalskylines.com 

you are one lucky guy


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

ASK motorex? Humm do you ask HONDA what they recommend for your 93 Accord?

Ok just wanted to make sure.

OS Gienken or ORC would do fine, depending on your torque and HP I could recommend a few different models.

JT


----------



## Chris' S15 (Aug 14, 2003)

mad- When i fist saw your car i was into RC cars. I saw it and was like "damn, that ish is nice". So i ordered a Skyline body from HPI (RC company) and i made it look as close to your car as i possibly could. All i can say is What a project. Not only was color matching hard but i also air brushed in the the stripes on the side. Also before i started painting i glued the sponser stickers i didnt have (Nismo, GReddy, and Rays) on to the inside of the body. i got the names from magazines. I even had Volk TE37 look-a-likes that i painted gold. (incase you were wondering; Rc bodies are painted from the inside) The car did have a wind but it didnt look much like the Skyline's. Thats the only thing that threw it off.

Man i wish i had pictures. 

I have since sold all my RC stuff and am now savin for my own Skyline. But you should know that the body sold for 60 dollars plus shipping. Thats 3 times the amount i paid for the clear body.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

Jt-Imports said:


> *ASK motorex? Humm do you ask HONDA what they recommend for your 93 Accord?
> 
> Ok just wanted to make sure.
> 
> JT *


what the fukc is that supposed to mean?!?


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

*ill sponsor you...*

ill sponsor you if you can tell me is your skyline an in-line 4 cylinder or a straight 6!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

3zguy4life - if you are that desperate, go to motorex.net and learn instead of asking that question all over the friggin' place. damn noobs....


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ha ha ha... god damn.... why didnt you just look it up man... ha ha.... you deserved that one... i dont normally make fun of noobs... cuz i sorta am one... but damn... ive seriously read that post like 5 times now


----------



## Mad_maks (May 29, 2003)

This is for 3zguy4life. My ride has the RB26DETT. That means it has an inline 6.


----------



## Mad_maks (May 29, 2003)

I was hoping for some experts advise and recommendations... but, instead I get alot of trash. 
MotoRex... The're abunch of shady character over there and I woudn't talk to them if my life depended on it! 
I Know Sean Morris. He's the man! He installed my clutch for me.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

he max this is greg 
talk to greg over @ mossy performance he knows alot of good people.

and ill call you soon so we can set-up that kill switch for my car.


good luck!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

call around.. and send companies pictures, a description fo your car... and lots of INFO on SHOWS you have been too!!!!

If they know you attend and show off your car at Car Shows, sponsers love to see that they can get good advertising from the shows.


----------



## Nurv (Jul 26, 2003)

Mad Maks,
I'd go with a OS Giken personally for your power goals but thats because I have seen and read alot about their products, as well it is highly common amongst japanese tuners. If you want som more answers, drop a line to Mario @ ExViTermini.

Keep up the work on the GTR.


----------

